# Bernstein's 1958 Rite Of Spring - still available?



## bassClef

Can anyone tell me whether Leonard Bernstein's 1958 rendition of Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring is still available as a new CD ? Apparently this is still THE recording to listen to for sheer excitement.

A link to Amazon, Barnes&Noble or some other site where this can be ordered would be appreciated.


----------



## Topaz

jezbo said:


> Can anyone tell me whether Leonard Bernstein's 1958 rendition of Stravinsky's Rite Of Spring is still available as a new CD ? Apparently this is still THE recording to listen to for sheer excitement.
> 
> A link to Amazon, Barnes&Noble or some other site where this can be ordered would be appreciated.


Try ArkivMusik:

​http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/main.jsp

Click on composer (=Stravinksy). You will see ROS listed. There are 119 versions, and 5 by Bernstein, but I don't know which of these 5 is the one you refer to as it doesn't give a date.

You might keep a note of this source, as it's a good guide to more or less everything available in classical music. In fact, one could almost earn a living out of answering queries like yours just by dipping into this source, but I'll just tell you about the source instead.

Topaz


----------



## bassClef

Thanks - I'll take a look


----------

